# Santa WTF



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

My wife and her mother were at a local garden centre for lunch today. They picked up a leaflet for kids to visit Santa. Kids £10 adults £3 . Fair enough.

This year on Christmas Eve you can take your pet to see Santa £5 !! Don't know what you get for the fiver. I know lots of people are mad about their pets and some to the point of them being substitute children. 

I think this is just taking the wee wee. And before I get savaged by some pet owners on here, I do have a Golden Retriever, but he is an atheist and does not believe in Santa either.

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You are joking I hope


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Sadly Jan I am not joking,

https://www.hillmount.co.uk/events

Read the third section down.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh dear......

'nuff said..... :crying:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How confused are some dogs going to get? Some strange bloke dressed up in a huge red suit! A recipe for disaster methinks...


Brings to mind when we had a German Shepherd. Daft as a brush but a big dog. Husband went off and hired a huge rubber suit in the shape of a bear to wear to surprise our daughter and her friends at her birthday party.


We forgot to tell the dog! Chris turned up, all dressed up as planned. I just caught the dog by the tail as he launched himself at Chris, me shouting to Chris to "say something"! so that the dog would recognise it was him inside the suit. Phew!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The whole Santa thing is a bit dodgy anyway: you tell your kids for years not to speak to strangers then at Xmas you foist them on some dodgy geezer in a costume with his face hidden behind a false beard!

Graham :grin2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't need to dress as a bear or Santa. If I put on a suit and aftershave our last dog didn't know me ! Often thought about the stranger danger aspect taught to kids, undermined by taking kids to sit on the knee of an old man. I suppose since the parent is there the child is reassured.

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t _think_ I was ever taken to see a Father Christmas.
They were not as plentiful when we were young I´m sure.
The Co-op is the only shop I remember having one.
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I don´t _think_ I was ever taken to see a Father Christmas.
> They were not as plentiful when we were young I´m sure.
> The Co-op is the only shop I remember having one.
> Jan


...and Woolies

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> ...and Woolies
> 
> Graham :smile2:


No not in our Woolworths, but I´m older than you Graham, they were probably getting more popular in your little boy days.:laugh:
Messages were crossing the sea a lot faster with films of the American Santa´s and then as usual GB had to follow the U.S. trend.








Jan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Circa 1940s and 50s - The Stephenson Arcade on Stephenson Place in Chesterfield.*

*Santa was there for many years until the Arcade shut - it's a Betting Shop now!*

*There was a 'sleigh' ride included in the price to see Santa - the sleigh moved about in a rocking motion for a minute or two before you were introduced to Santa who gave you a present.*

*I don't remember if we sat on Santa's knee or not - that's enough reminiscing for now!*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It was still Father Christmas when I was that young age, Santa is an Americanism, as is most of the abbreviations that abound these days.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> It was still Father Christmas when I was that young age, Santa is an Americanism, as is most of the abbreviations that abound these days.
> 
> cabby


Sadly, as are many other imports;

*Halloween* and the atrocious way that has been hijacked to yet another event :frown2:

*Black Friday* and it's dubious bargains - according to the Consumers Association and Trading Standards :frown2:

*Ambulance chasing lawyers* pushing hard to strongly suggest that you have *"whiplash"* after even a minor touch resulting in *large personal injury claims*, often inflated... :frown2:

The "*someone else is always to blame" *rationale, it is NEVER my fault for being clumsy, someone must have done something to make me trip or whatever :frown2:

The *willingness to regard marriage as a disposable commodity* to be ditched when it is not convenient, and not a "for life, for better or worse" commitment, many people decide they will not ry to sort things out, they will end it without effort on their behalf :frown2:

I am sure that there are many more such "*American imports"* that could be mentioned.... perhaps if tariffs are introduced such things can be stopped in future before they are entrenched in UK life... :frown2:

Dave :crying:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It was Father Christmas for me too

Now I have the grey beard just like him :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, it was Father Christmas in my day. My dad worked for Ford Motor Company and they put on a Christmas Party every year for the workers and their families. Father Christmas was up on the stage and we had to go up and get our present when our name was called out. I still have the photos and we all look a little terrified!


I, too, hate the American culture coming over here. The only thing, in my opinion, they have that is worth exporting is their customer service. Even that is born from the culture of tipping for good service. When my brother visits from his home in the States I delight in telling him that our workers are paid a decent wage for doing their jobs so he doesn't need to tip.


He moved there to avoid our "class" system as he felt down trodden by it. He now lives in "Middle America", as they love to call it, and advises us not to visit certain nearby bars as they are frequented by "red necks"! And they worship celebrities!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I don´t _think_ I was ever taken to see a Father Christmas.
> They were not as plentiful when we were young I´m sure.
> The Co-op is the only shop I remember having one.
> Jan


You may not have missed a great deal, Jan.

My sister and I were taken to see Father Christmas in 1952 at Bentalls, Kingston. This is a photo of that fantastic occasion.

I don't know what they paid the elderly fella with the false beard, but whatever it was, it was too much.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HurricaneSmith said:


> You may not have missed a great deal, Jan.
> 
> This is a photo of that fantastic occasion.
> 
> .


Which one are you John?

Only joking :wink2:

Graham


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks cute John, cost a few shillings to see him I expect.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 

We show our age and forget the magic

Of sprinkling glitter in the hoofs of Rudolf in the garden , leaving tiny bits of left over carrots for the kids to find ,their excitement 

It doesn't last for long

But while it does we are transported to a magical moment in time, a time of make believe 

" the world is too much with us late and soon "

Why waste the moments when it isn't ?

Sandra


----------

